# NEVER GIVE UP!!!



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi to all you ladies that are currently undergoing fertility treatment.

After 5 hard years of trying im currently 21 weeks pregnant with TWINS: Boy and Girl. This was following my 7th attempt of IVF. It was not an easy ride by any means. During my 7 attempts I suffered 2 ectopics which ended in a major operation. Also I developed severe OHSS on my 5th attempt.

It was on my 7th attempt that I finally got my dream (pregnant with TWINS   ).

So all im saying is hold on in there, stay focused and hopefully your dream will come true as well!

Love
Tracey x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Tracy

Lovely message, thanks for that   It's very hard not to give up in one way or another, our last attempt but still not giving up, we are now looking into fostering as can't bear the thought of being without a little one who needs love in theirs and our lives

So happy for you-would love to have twins!   

Wishing you the best of what's to come  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Congratulatons Tracey. As I am contemplating my 6th attempt your news is great to hear.

Sam


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

That really is good news to hear.

I've just had a recent BFN. Totally baffled, shell shocked and gutted.

We had a biochemical pregnancy when we tested on tuesday but my levels were so low they wanted to repeat them yesterday. Sadly the levels didn't increase and so it's a definite negative for me - AGAIN!

I am totally rock bottom and don't comprehend why it hasn't worked this time. This cycle was the best I've ever done and everything was going according to plan. I just don't understand why it didn't work. We're down on the follow up consultation list for 4 weeks time and I don't know what list of questions I should have prepared and ready to ask. Help anyone...!

I'm not sure if we should just throw in the towel and just ditch the idea of DH and I becoming parents but then I've got everything going for it to work - I'm young, my stats show that it's just a question of time and when it happens rather than if. They detected slightly raised NK cells but that's why I had IVIG and was on dexamethasone. All these things were supposed to aid and help implantation. I am just stunned that this time wasn't the one after 2 blasts - 1 already expanding being transferred on day 5. Apparently there's a 65 - 70% chance of them implanting so why do I have to fall into the 30 - 35 % of it not working! why? why? why?

My parents have been great and they are taking the whole family away at New year for a week of sun and getaway. So at least that's something to look forward to. But it does pose another problem / question as I'm gung ho to give it another go - whether an FET as we've got 3 blast in the freezer or a fresh cycle. I'd like to do it in autumn but then if it does work then that would scubber my holiday as i wouldn't want to fly. So this poses another question and pisser in that IVF just takes up so much time of planning, preparing of when the best time to do it is etc... We're going to obviously give the natural way a go as well as I've heard that after an IVF tx, we can be more fertile? Is that true and does anyone know of it having worked for anyone this way? Or is that utter rubbish? I've also got some chinese herbs and medicine that is apparently good for the womb! Ladysmantel i think it's called. 

Sorry - I feel I had to rant... but it's always so nice to hear of when it does finally work and I do believe in not giving up - it's just a hard to pill to swallow right now.

Thanks for your words of advice
All the best from a very sad and ****** off 
Tuppence xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracey-Well done on your 7th attempt  and twins one of each what more could you want 
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy honey   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

That is such a great message! I'm realy happy for you, after all that you definitely deserve those little ones and more, I wish you great luck!

Tuppence I know it is disheartening but something you said made me smile and also tells me that you need to go ahead with another go in Autumn like you want. when you said well if it does work then you have to cancel holiday plans, go ahead, do the treatment and cancel the holiday plans.  It may just bring you some good luck. I know that sounds bizarre lol and forgive me but it reminded me of my last ivf. We were scheduled to go to a wedding and visit a friend of ours (two different towns) and all the driving would amount to around 3000km and right when I started the 2ww I told my husband, we have to cancel the wedding and the visit. Its going to work this time and I'm not going to be driving all over the country in my first weeks of pregnancy. Now there was no reason to expect it to work the last time, I felt that I didn't respond as well to the medication as I didn't have as many eggs and ended up stimming longer than before, but since we made plans I just wanted to cancel them just in case. Well the last ivf did work and cancelling that trip was perfect. Now that may sound silly to some lol but your rant did make me think of that. And its ok to rant, rave and say what you need to, to get it all out. Good luck


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Woodsy so happy to read your message and a BIG congratulations ! I have had 4 failed ivf unexplained infertility. All good eggs and embroys. Not feeling very positive, suppose you never think you will ever be in this position. How did you find gthe strength to keep going? Did you have immune tests ? you just wonder if its all luck, keep reading abot people having 6, 7 8, treatments. Not sure i could cope with another negative! Im sure you have felt the same.Your message makes me feel more positive thanks pampi x x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Tracey 

Congratulations on the twins!!     

I too have twins after 6 IVF's and am so glad I didn't give up! I nearly came close a few times as the stress of it all was just too much but always needed to have another go! 

Good luck with it all  

Rachel x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Woodsy.  Many congratulations too - wow twins!  I just wanted to add my bit to this thread too.  Hope no-one minds.  As you will see from my ticker I have 10 years of unexplained infertility and have had 4 failed IVF treatments. At my last follow up consultation after my 4th failure I mentioned I was feeling a bit unwell.  One blood test later - one natural miracle pregnancy confirmed.  Downstairs in her rocking chair is my little miracle angel born on 23 July.  I can remember when my last treatment failed standing in the queue in Matalan looking at a lady and her daughter picking our Christmas decorations thinking that would never be me with tears pouring down my face.  Please never give up hope.............Caroline.  xxx


----------



## chezza (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Caroline

I just logged on here (after being away for ages) and checked up on everyone and saw that you have a gorgous 3 week old daughter (born 23 July same birthday as my lovely brother)

Just wanted to say congrats hunny and enjoy her as much as you can..

Love and hugs Cheryl xxx

p.s. saw the thing about constipation, I was told that I could give an ounce of cooled boiled water with a teaspoon of sugar in if my two needed it but was advised to only worry if they had gone more than a few days without a no.2..as long as nappies were wet then not to worry.


----------



## dhikki (Sep 5, 2005)

Just wanted to add my congrats to all you lovely lucky ladies....... 

Who knows maybe one day i can join you all by becoming a mum!

Love to you all Donna xx


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Tracey  

a HUGE congrats on your boy/girl twins - and on your 7th attempt too x

Its positive stories like this, that keep me going. As you can se from my profile, I will be having my 8th treatment this autumn, and am no way ready to give up. My way of looking at this is, if a 62 year old woman can do (albeit with donor eggs, which is my plan B), then so can I! I'll be penniless, but who cares if I've got my dream.

If you can bear it girls, never give up; its what brings our dreams home  

Lots of love x

Lisa x


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Lisa,
I so hope you get your dream soon, you surely deserve it! 
I wish you all the luck with your next treatment hun.
Do you know, even after 2 ectopics, 2 operations, severe OHSS I still wasnt going to give up! Go for it girl!! 
Many people unfortunatley have to go through so many cycles but most do get there in the end. Its just so mentally straining and costly.

  




Tracey x


----------



## Tuppence (Jan 21, 2006)

You are all a great inspiration to us. I will keep going and keep going until it finally happens too..

tuppence xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

sorry to but in on your thread. first congratulations on your twins, and  so sorry for the BFN. as you will see from my signiture i have had 4 fails and a cancelled, was just wondering if you ladies who had 6 fails then got your BFP did they discover hydros and fix them and go on to get pregnant or was it just good luck. i have been reading all the old threads and there is a lot of girls who had multi fails then had the blocked tubes removed and went on to get good results.oh and yes i can yap


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Travey - Wow, lovely encouraging story. I'm so pleased you got your happy ending after that long road.
Kyla xx


----------



## Dif (May 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I just wanted to join in and say that my motto is the same. NEVER GIVE UP, NEVER GIVE IN.

I am 13 weeks pg today after a long road. On my 1st IVF I had OHSS and then a 2nd nightmare stimming cycle, and on the morning of EC i had only 1 follie. They were on the brink of cancelling but we managed to talk them round (cry them round!). Unbelievably that follie had an egg inside which fertilised into a 9 cell precious embie and, well, here i am today, fatter and happier than I've ever been.

Girls, keep trying and keep believing. Hopefully one day you're dreams will come true.

Best wishes and all the luck in the world.

Di x


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

I would just like to annouce after many hard years of trying for a family, our beautiful twins are now safely with us. They were delived via C-Section on the 18th November. They were 35 weeks and 6 days. A baby girl called Ellie weighing 6lb 9oz and a bay boy Micky weighing 5lb 8oz.

Please dont give up girls, I wish all your dreams come true real soon. It took us 7 attempts to get our wish.

Love

Tracey xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Congratulations Tracey and thank you for sharing your good news.  You will be an inspiration for the rest of us! 

After all these years it must be wonderful to have achieved your dream - enjoy it and your first Christmas as a family.



Love & best wishes, CG x


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Tracey

Congratualtions!! (if you have time to read now of course you must be very busy now  )

It must be the best feeling in the world to hold your new babies!!

I am currently waiting for the phonecall to see if my embies have survived the thaw, this will be my 5th attempt but i have only had 2 full attempts and three frozens. Can i ask tracy did you have 7 full cycles or some frozens too. I never really know wherther to count the frozens in my number of attempts?

thanks and many congrats to you all again

Lizzylou


----------



## woodsy (Jun 24, 2004)

Dear Lizzylou,

Out of my seven attempts, 4 got abandoned before egg collection due to the amount of follicles growing, either too many or not enough. 3 actual egg collections. 1st egg collection resulted in OHSS so 4 blastocysts got frozen but unfortunately 2 didnt survive the thaw and the other two didnt take. 2nd egg collection resulted in an ectopic pregnancy, the 3rd resulted with out two beautiful twins Micky and Ellie.

So even though I had 7 attempts I only actually had 3 IVFs.

Hope this helps.

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you are a mummy real soon. Dont give up.


Tracey xxxxxxxxx


----------

